

Startup Quote: David Cohen, co-founder, TechStars - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4368057532

======
raychancc
Love what you do and who you do it for. The rest will come naturally.

\- David Cohen (@davidcohen)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4368057532>

